# The Uphill Battle - Always Looking For Advice!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hiya Journal ^^

My equestrian career has just been a bad experience the past year or so. It all started last show season when Jester started having problems....We took a big fall at a big show and it cost us the run that we couldn't afford to lose. I asked for the flying lead change, and he fell almost on top of me. Since then I've been recovering from a fear....confidence issues, and I feel really responsible for it. I felt that he was off when I was warming up, btu I thought it was just his little bit of arthritis. I already expected this to be his last show season, so I thought if I just gave him the paste and took it easy he could manage the last run and be retired as a trail horse or I could board him at my trainers for lessons. He'd be really good at that.

But since the fall I've been ahving such a hard time regaining my confidence. Skills I once had perfected are now just.....Gone. And I don't know where they went. I find myself doubting my own advice and doubting my skills as a whole. We went through almost six new horses this year. _Six of them. _Sally, Shantee, Emily, Honey, Taran, and Pretzel. All of them looked liek they would be amazing competition horses....but int he end they all were freaks, spooked, had a bad temper or were just downright nasty. Shantee turned out to not even be broke. We got her and Sally as a package deal because Shantee was lame in the shoulder. They swore that if she wasn't broke they would pay us for feed and board....butt hen they just dropped off the face of the planet afterward. I suppose I should have seen it coming.

And to top it all off, we only had two babies this year. The colts are the few pleasures that make me want to get up in the morning. I never realized how much we relied on them until I didn't have them there anymore. It's weird.....Every time a mare is ready to drop I park my Toyota 4-Runner outside our little barn and camp out there, and I get up every hour to go and check the mares. 

I suppose I am a little dramatic, but I find dramatic entrances an..._interesting _way to kick off a Journal. Hopefully tomorrow I will have something fun to say, since you're all caught up now.

'Til tomorrow, Journal


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey again.

Well it seems I'm a little late.

So I planned on riding my rescue horse Rebel in the fourth of July parade. He was doing so well, he neve bothers to spook at anything. But when I got there he was just being a total freak. I found a field to warm up on and he just exploded, I could tell he wasnt right.... I ended up having Dad drive him home, and I rode in Margarita's covertible, which actually was pretty fun. I'm dissappointed Rebel didn't work out though. I think he was just jostled by all the lights and sounds to see.

That's all I have for now. I'll be showing my trainers new futurity filly here next weekend, so I'll be sure to get the updates for you all. Wish me and Dotty luck 

- Sorrel <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Silver 

So today I showed Dotty. This is the first time in about a month, but I have been fencing her a lot to work on her problems with stopping too early. She did beautifully! We didn't mark high enough to win, but we got a nice third. There's just too many good horses at Toni's, and our third was deserving. First went to a stud of Toni's that a good friend of mine was showing. Dotty's stops weren't as great as they could have been, and she was more sluggish on her rollbacks. Spins were clean but not as fast as the others, who were also clean. But hey, she's still a baby. Next year she'll be even better.

Work was such a terrible bit today. I worked 7:00-10:00 at the diner and then had to speed down the hill to make it to the show before our run. Lucky for me, the show was running a tad late so I made it just in time. Since I only have my permit, I had to make one of my "Unbiological siblings" ride with me. Thank god she worked with me at the diner and got off at the same time I did. 

We brought home our new kitten today too. I met the owner at the show and we took her home. She's a little fluffy gray she-cat and her name is Domino, AKA Dom or Dommy. 

That's all I got for now...Maybe some more tomorrow after I work Rebel and Annie.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi again 

I know it's been a bit longer than I hoped, but I have some updates. 

I jumped Rebel at two feet last time I rose him. He is such a dream! He doesn't give the build for a reined cowhorse but he still makes a good all around companion.

After that we set off for debate camp. Kristen and I are having withdrawels from home, especially for the horses. Bit we've met a few new friends. A favorite of mine is a goth girl named Molly. For being gothic she is such a happy person, and she has two OTTB's that she jumps on. Unfortunately the instructors aren't so great, but hopefully as the week progresses it will get better. 

Don't have much. I'll try an get some more info on camp. We're in Utah an it's 95 degree weather at the coldest part of the night (without exaggeration) so pray for our sanity in this god forsaken pit of heat and sand the call St. George Utah, Dixie State College 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

